# Death to the False Emperor! Alasdair's Renegade Guard



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys

I have finally got up off my ass and started a plog. I have been putting it off due to lack of funds for a new army, no ideas, all that rubbish. Anyway.

This is hopefully going to amount to 1500pts when it is done, with plenty of forge world, conversions, and all that loveliness, but I don't actually have a list yet. I should probably get on that.

Here are my first 10 militiamen in their current state. That's a 'sergeant', a vox caster, plasmagunner, meltagunner, and 6 normal renegades. They are converted from the forge world renegade militia torsos/heads and weapons, with Fantasy flagellant cloaked legs, and some etched brass symbols. I am quite fond of them. I apologise for the extremely poor pictures. It is late and I am quite tired, but by next post I will have some decent lighting and backdrop. Currently they are just on my shelf!



At the moment, 5 of them are just basecoated Zandri Dust, 2 of them that with some Rakarth flesh detailing, and the other 3 having nearly all their undercoats complete. The metal is currently a flat rusty orange, but it will not remain this way. After a brown wash, it will be stippled metal to create a burnished, weathered, rusty metal effect (well if it turns out like it has already in my head)

Here are those three:



For some reason in this light the cloaks look slightly green. I assure you they are more yellow in real life.

I hope you enjoy, until next time.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

Keep it up, Looking sexy


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

From the lighting I can't tell if these are primed or not. If they are not primed I'd highly recommend priming.

I'm also not sure what your light source is, it looks like a regular incandescent light bulb. But many smart phones have a camera setting for white balance. You'll want to choose the setting that looks like a lightbulb, which will represent incandescent/tungsten bulbs which make your subjects look more orange.

Otherwise, keep up the good work.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Only a minor update, but at least my pics are slightly better.



They are all entirely undercoated apart from the skin. Most of them have a first coat of skin needing another one and about 4 of them dont have it at all, but apart from that they are ready for shading.



To be honest I have no idea why the cloaks have turned out so green. The paint I am using is Zandri Dust, which previously, was a lot more yellow/brown in my mind. It doesn't really matter though, the green tinge fits!

Hopefully when I have some more supplies I can get on with the washing, and I am also planning on getting a sentinel perhaps soon.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting colour choice. There's not really a lot I can say because they're still so early in the painting process, but from what I can tell they're looking pretty good so far.

In regards to your colours turning out strangely, have the pigments in the paint perhaps begun to separate? Try giving you paint a good shake if they are as that can result in some unusual colour changes. Though, like you said there isn't really anything wrong with the green tinge.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Update:



I managed to get an hour or two today to get some more work done on these guys. With a new pot of agrax earthshade in hand I recommenced painting. They all have the wash on them, and I have finished the first one as a test model.



Overall, I am very happy with the result. I went a dirty, earthy brown using a combination of thinned paints, and sepia/brown washes to get rich, almost saturated color on the cloak. I think the main thing I could have done better is the cowl, but it will do.

I also bought and built up my first larger model, a sentinel. I used brass etch, ork and chaos bitz to convert it. When I get back hold of my files I will get to work on the mold lines and sprue cuts, but I still really like the result.









Until next time!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice use of Forge World parts! This is certainly a lovely looking traitor army! What focus are you going for? Mech or foot slogging?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Nice use of Forge World parts! This is certainly a lovely looking traitor army! What focus are you going for? Mech or foot slogging?


Funny you should say that, I am currently in the process of writing a list! It's shaping up to be something like veteran squads in chimeras, with supporting sentinels, psyker squad and manticores, so I guess mech, but with some variation!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The wash makes these guys really work well, quite a unique look. Looking forward to seeing more. What scheme are you thinking of going with on the vehicles?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> The wash makes these guys really work well, quite a unique look. Looking forward to seeing more. What scheme are you thinking of going with on the vehicles?


Thanks Jacobite! I really enjoy painting in a more artsy than realistic style and im glad you like it. I think for the vehicles I am going to go extremely heavy with the same rust effect. The sentinel is currently entirely orange with a brown wash drying on it, and from there I willh either do some salt weathering or just do the same stippling effect I do for the normal troops armor and weapons.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I got almost no sleep last night because I was stoked to get some more renegades done! And also, thanks loads for your comments, they are honestly the reason I haven't given up with this yet!

Firstly, I apologise again for the pictures. I managed to break my light so I had to rely on my camera's flash, and therefore the photos are less than stellar.

Another point is that I decided to give the guys lenses with a light olive green (and a dot of white). This in my opinion means the focus of attention on the model is drawn towards the face, and this is what I was going for due to the color combination being lightest at that point.



Here are the 4 new cultists alongside the first one. I am very pleased with them. The only one I think I could improve on in some way is the metal masked cultist (with the dual autpistols) as I think especially from this angle that the lack of cowl makes him have less contrast and therefore look a bit flat. I will see what I can do.













I am aware the tufts of grass on the bases rather dominate them, and that is purely because I am using up the last few tufts on the pack, all of which are rather large. On the next batch of cultists the grass will be more sparse.

And here is the sentinel in its current state. Although the wash is dry, for some reason the flash on the camera makes it appear like it has a satin sheen. This is not the case in real life. I have no idea why it looks like this in the photo.







I hope you like!

C&C is always appreciated!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I was fairly sceptical of how these were going to turn out based on the priming and base colors. And while it's hard to make out the details in the photos, the overall effect is great! I'm sure these guys will look access on the table top.

If you are concerned about the tuftiness of the grass your can always trim them with scissors.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

alasdair said:


> Funny you should say that, I am currently in the process of writing a list! It's shaping up to be something like veteran squads in chimeras, with supporting sentinels, psyker squad and manticores, so I guess mech, but with some variation!


I'd love to see such a list soon  Also, the eye lenses are great, they definitely draw the eye! Lovely colors too! Keep it up!


----------

